
Introducing Apache Wave - andre3k1
http://googlewavedev.blogspot.com/2010/12/introducing-apache-wave.html
======
Andrenid
As someone who used Wave intensely (all day, nearly every day) from the day I
got my invite, until the day they announced it was going to die, I couldn't be
happier about this.

Wave was invaluable to my daily business processes, working with people on
projects that move way too fast to set up up a more structured/"proper"
collaboration environment. It had pretty much completely replaced email for me
at one point between me, my associates and my friends.

Can't wait to see it get a second life, and hopefully i'll be using it a lot
more in the future now too. I still stand by this having potential to really
change how we communicate with people.

~~~
nodata
I think for most people the stumbling block was "Here it is, now use it." Use
it for what? What are some real world examples? How is this different?

I think more "this is exactly how I use Wave" demos - from people who use it,
like yourself - would really help it along.

~~~
Andrenid
I spent a lot of my time on Wave spreading the word to colleagues and friends,
and had a lot of them using it daily as well. I even had my work (large
government agency) considering a dedicated Wave server after telling them it
will be possible one day, and showing them how it worked (they were VERY
impressed).

I think Google really needed to give it more time, and at least give it SOME
time while open to everyone to try. Giving it to select people, who can send
invites but then wait days for them to be activated, then shutting it down due
to it "not being used enough", was ridiculous.

As for the "Use it for what?" thing, I kept hearing that a lot, but every
single person I showed it to, from other IT workers to my technically
illiterate brother, all got hooked once they started using it to organise
their lives.

~~~
nodata
_As for the "Use it for what?" thing, I kept hearing that a lot, but every
single person I showed it to, from other IT workers to my technically
illiterate brother, all got hooked once they started using it to organise
their lives._

But that's the problem - there's weren't enough people who knew how to use it
showing the rest.

E-mail works badly - terribly sometimes - but it works good enough. Wave never
reached critical mass. There weren't enough people saying "hey, this is how I
use it". Screencast please!

~~~
Andrenid
You're absolutely correct.

I'd do a screencast and try and push the word out more, but to be honest I
feel "burned" by Google for scrapping it.

When the Apache version comes out, i'll definitely be spreading the word (if
it's as good as Wave was from Google, though i'm assuming it's going to be
even better).

------
PedroCandeias
This is great news. Wave has loads of potential, it just needs someone to take
it by the hand and show it some UX love.

~~~
catshirt
absolutely. i realize now that this mentality is likely the cause behind
wave's quick downfall, but it wasn't only until after wave was pulled that i
began to think "wish I had a wave for this".

------
dtwwtd
I'm pleased that Wave will be in such able hands. It really shows that Google
does care about open source when they take this much trouble to follow through
on their promises.

------
xtacy
I am not able to find it; Google announced that they would have an exporter
for the data that's presently locked-into Wave. Has there been any news about
it?

~~~
dtwwtd
It's built into the current web interface.

Click the box with three dots at the top right of a wave and then choose
export.

~~~
xtacy
Thanks!

So I have to manually click every single wave that I've created and do it. :-/
Is there an exporter that's available?

EDIT: it looks like it allows one to export waves in batches of 10.

------
huherto
Are they opening just the protocol software? Or also the UI?

~~~
pak
It seems they are also open-sourcing a web client, maybe not exactly the same
UI as the official client, but I can't see why they would go to the trouble of
changing it. Kudos to them for calling it "Wave in a Box", J Tim would be
pleased.

[http://googlewavedev.blogspot.com/2010/09/wave-open-
source-n...](http://googlewavedev.blogspot.com/2010/09/wave-open-source-next-
steps-wave-in-box.html)

~~~
sudont
There was a CLI proof-of-concept app, but nothing else.

Probably should crack open Photoshop and do a couple of studies to get a
discussion on a native client going...

------
mattezell
I know that our team was happy to learn about this. Whether it will get used
or not is yet to be seen. I did take a few minutes to get it compiled and
running locally last night and have to say that getting basic* Wave
functionality was easy on Ubuntu 10.10.

*UI and feature set is pretty light in comparison to the current state of Wave(+UI)

------
hootx
I'm really quite curious why Google is still investing time into wave. It
seems to me that either it is a worthy endeavor (which I think it is), or it
isn't (ie, it should be scraped). But I don't understand scraping it and then
revitalizing it soon after. Couldn't they have done the work the Apache
Foundation will do faster in-house?

~~~
biot
Just because Google doesn't want to take care of its baby doesn't mean that
it's a bad thing that it takes a bit of time to find a new home for it.

------
acgourley
So who is starting a wave hosting business?

~~~
jamii
Process One (developers of ejabberd) are working on an independent
implementation:

[http://www.process-
one.net/en/blogs/article/processone_wave_...](http://www.process-
one.net/en/blogs/article/processone_wave_server_ejabberd_extension_video/)

[http://www.process-
one.net/en/blogs/article/proof_of_concept...](http://www.process-
one.net/en/blogs/article/proof_of_concept_wave_client_for_android_by_processone/)

I wouldnt be surprised if they eventually offered corporate hosting.

------
te_chris
I used wave a little, but didn't really have any use for it. I always
recognised the huge potential of the protocol and service nature of it,
however. I'm very glad to see this happening.

------
scrrr
I currently have a use case for wave and would like to use it. Would you
recommend against it? What's the current status. When will it go offline?

